# Toad in a Hole - Egg and Bread Breakfast



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

These are called lots of things. No matter what they're great.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Kids like cool names for food


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Family favorite*

crumble/add some thick peppered bacon in the hole before you drop the toad, and smother in sausage gravy when you go to serve. SNACKY!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The Brits have some funny names for some of their dishes. Toad in a hole is one. Bubble and squeak is another dish with a funny name.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We called it Poor Man's Toast as kids


----------

